# issue updating FreeBSD 10



## golpemortal (Feb 14, 2014)

On FreeBSD 9.2 I used to do it like this:
`portsnap fetch && portsnap update && portaudit -F && portupgrade -aRC`

But in FreeBSD 10 this command isn't working,  how do I run the code above on FreeBSD 10 using pkg(8).


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 15, 2014)

What errors do you see?

Also, running an automatic update with portupgrade will eventually cause problems because you will miss important upgrade steps in /usr/ports/UPDATING.


----------



## golpemortal (Feb 15, 2014)

Okay, what do you recommend to update all ports and installed application on FreeBSD 10. I would love to know what the best way to do that would be...

Thank you for your help in advance...


----------



## tankist02 (Feb 15, 2014)

Take a look at poudriere. It builds packages in a separate, clean environment using jails. Then you can use pkg to upgrade installed packages using poudriere repository.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 16, 2014)

golpemortal said:
			
		

> Okay, what do you recommend to update all ports and installed application on FreeBSD 10. I would love to know what the best way to do that would be...
> 
> Thank you for your help in advance...



Upgrading FreeBSD Ports is my article on that.  It needs to be updated to pkg(8), but otherwise is fine.


----------

